# تجربة سهلة و جيدة لوقود الماء



## مبتدىءلينوكس (30 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم
وجدت على صفحات الانترنت 
تجربة لانتاج وغود الماءقق 

وعجبت من هذا الشباب الناجح فى تجاربه 
مقارنة باخرين يخشون كل شئ الا الله سبحانه وتعالى 

فلننظر الى هذا الشاب و المواد اللتى استخدمها







2==








3==










4==
صورة الغازات ومرورها بالباببلر






وهنا نرى انه تم تصنيع الخلية من ابسط الخامات 

الرابط للفلم هنا 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkcNfJF9uDE&feature=related



و اسم الفلم 

hydrogen tony​


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (30 مايو 2008)

اخي الكريم

الفيديو لم يعمل ؟؟؟ هل لديك رابط اخر

شكرا


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (30 مايو 2008)

م.محمد الكردي قال:


> اخي الكريم
> 
> الفيديو لم يعمل ؟؟؟ هل لديك رابط اخر
> 
> شكرا




قد جربته و شغال تمام

عموما ممكن يكون الغيب من لان كان بيعطى رسالة خطاء 

الروابط 


http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=hydrogen+tony&search_type=
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkcNfJF9uDE


http://www.youtube.com/user/vdubdipr










او اكتب اسمه فى خانة البحث ل موقع you tube


اسم الفلم 
hydrogen tony


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (7 سبتمبر 2008)

رابط اخر 
hydrogen psi build

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qeSEqLgevI

======
X4 HHO + Baking Soda - PWM = A Big Waste of Time


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o48QBK_nX8M&NR=1


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (7 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم الرابطة بتعمل تمام الحمد لله وشكرا يا مبتدا


----------



## مهندس ن (6 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات 
و اجوا من الله ان يوفقك لما يحبه و يرضى


----------



## esa530 (21 أكتوبر 2014)

يا جماعه انا عايز دائرة رنين ممكن حد يقولى بتتباع فين فى مصر


----------

